# Tormach Series 3 Mill



## TomS (Jul 20, 2018)

For anyone interested this mill has been for sale for more than a week.  I was interested in one of the vises and ends mills but the seller wants to sell it as a package.  IMHO the asking price is a bit high but the seller may be willing to deal.  He's selling everything, including his house and furnishings, and moving onto a boat.  https://reno.craigslist.org/tls/d/tormach-personal-cnc-1100-mill/6642890780.html


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 20, 2018)

Tormach has just released new versions of their PCNC 770 and PCNC1100.  They are scheduled to release the MX version later this year as well.  The new versions have a number of improvements that make them more desirable.  As a result, it is expected that there will be an increased number of used machines available which should drive prices down. Already, pepople are making the change and a fair number are waiting for the MX releases.

Depending om the condition of the mill and the accessories, the price seems high for today's market.  Home made bench, no cooling kit, no 4th axis, OEM controller?.  When I bought my 770 seven years ago, I paid about $6.5K for the basic mill and the 1100 was only about $1K more.

If I were interested, I would get get a detailed list of all the accessories and additional items, preferably with purchase prices.


----------



## TomS (Jul 21, 2018)

I agree with your price assessment.  There isn't much in the way of accessories.  There are a few TTS tool holders, a couple dozen end mills (1/4" and smaller), a tool setter granite block and height gauge, 2 Shars 6" vises, a vacuum plate, and some measuring tools.  The mill appears to be in excellent condition.


----------

